# Netbook aufrüsten



## Hemoridé (8. Februar 2011)

*Netbook aufrüsten*

ICh habe mal eine Frage, ist es möglich, ein netbook, in meinem Falle ein D150 (Atom N270/1GB RAM/945GME@400Mhz) aufzurüsten, nicht das ich das vorhätte.
Wäre es möglich?


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Kommt drauf an... Festplatte und RAM dürften sich in jedem Fall aufrüsten lassen, möglicherweise is auch noch en mPCIe Slot frei wo du dann noch en UMTS Modul reinstecken kannst, das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## Hemoridé (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Wenn das besagte Netbook, muss nicht meins sein, ein mPCIe Slot hätte, könnte man dort auch eine andere Graka reinstecken?


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Welche Komponenten?

Den CPU kann man theoretisch tauschen, das wäre aber enorm aufwendig und es gibt zudem schlichtweg keinen schnelleren kompatiblen...

Der RAM ist bei manchen Netbooks ebenfalls fest am MB verlötet, dann muss man kompatible, größere, RAM Chips finden und umlöten, das ist enorm aufwendig
Wenn das Netbooks aber RAM in Form eines normalen SO-DIMM DDR2 Riegels hat kann man diesen einfach tauschen, ich bezweifle aber, dass das sinnvoll ist

Die IGP kannst du eventuell übertakten, ein austausch ist aber unmöglich, da sie ja am Chipsatz hängt

Ansonsten ist es vielleicht möglich zusätzliche Funktionen, etwa GPS oder ein Mobilfunkmodul in Form einer PCI(e) Minicard oder eines internen USB Geräts nachzurüsten, auch die Festplatte/SSD kann man aufrüsten (wobei es Probleme geben könnte, wenn das Netbook bereits nativ eine SSD hat, da diese oft nicht Standardkonform sind aber auch hier gibt es meist Aufrüstmöglichkeiten)



> Wenn das besagte Netbook, muss nicht meins sein, ein mPCIe Slot hätte, könnte man dort auch eine andere Graka reinstecken?


 
Nein, es gibt keine PCI(e) Minicard GraKas, von denen ich wüsste

Hier ist vor allem die nicht vorgesehene Kühlung ein Problem und die Tatsache, dass über den PCIe Minicard nur sehr wenig Strom geliefert werden kann

Es ist aber möglich über Adapter eine Desktop GraKa anzuschließen und diese dann extern zu betreiben, aber ich denke, das ist auch nicht ganz das, was du willst


----------



## Hemoridé (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Ich hab ne geile Idee, ich häng meine HD 6970 an mein Netbook, und seh zu, wie sie vom Atom ausgebremst wird^^
Aber mal im ernst, das war nur eine Frage, um mal zu klären, ob es geht, weil für Lanpartys oder Zocker zwischen durch wäre es halt schon Klasse, aber nicht nötig

Aber Danke für das schnelle und ausführliche Beantworten


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Bei den meisten Netbooks der 1. gen kannste noch nicht mals Ram aufrüsten , oder Cpu tauschen.
Alles verlötet, einzige was ging war die Platte tauschen.


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*



> Bei den meisten Netbooks der 1. gen kannste noch nicht mals Ram aufrüsten , oder Cpu tauschen.
> Alles verlötet, einzige was ging war die Platte tauschen.



Man kann auch festgelötete Komponenten umlöten; das ist nicht einfach und sehr aufwendig aber möglich, ich selbst habe einen UMPC mit umgelöteter CPU (aber nicht selbst gamacht ^^)



> einzige was ging war die Platte tauschen.



Das ist davon abhängig, ob es andere Platinen (mit leistungsfähigerer Hardware) gibt, die zu dem Gehäuse kompatibel sind; im Mobilbereich gibt es ja keinerlei Standards für Mainboard Bauformen, bei den meisten Note und Netbooks gibt es genau eine kompatible Platine und das ist die, die drinnen ist


----------



## NCphalon (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*

Ich glaub mit "Platte" war die Festplatte gemeint 

Und BGA-Löten wird für den TE wahrscheinlich net in Frage kommen, mal abgesehn davon dass der ganze Aufwand mehr kosten wird als en leistungsfähigeres Netbook^^


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netbook aufrüsten*



> Und BGA-Löten wird für den TE wahrscheinlich net in Frage kommen, mal abgesehn davon dass der ganze Aufwand mehr kosten wird als en leistungsfähigeres Netbook^^


 
Und weil es, wie schon gesagt überhaupt keine schnelleren CPUs gibt, die Pinkompatibel mit dem ATOM N270 sind...

Das würde also höchstens für den RAM überhaupt in Frage kommen

Das ist aber hier auch nicht notwendig; das Acer Aspire One D150, um das es hier wohl geht hat, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, einen SO-DIMM RAM Riegel

Aber er hat ja sowieso gemeint:


> nicht das ich das vorhätte.
> Wäre es möglich?


----------

